# Option trading



## domenico (4 November 2004)

does anyone known or bought a software for trading options? If yes, what's your opinion.  The software its called OPTIONETIC


many thanks nico


----------



## SuperTed (12 November 2004)

domenico said:
			
		

> does anyone known or bought a software for trading options? If yes, what's your opinion.  The software its called OPTIONETIC
> 
> 
> many thanks nico




Most software I have seen is overpriced and overkill for the Aus market. If you are trading actively, all you need is realtime pricing (eg telerate through hutchinson, bourse) and volatiliy pricing software so you can determine "fair" value eg http://www.rpsw.com/index.html (so you dont let yrself be ripped by market makers). **the asx has option pricing models but it can be slow when looking a large series.

On a side note getting shafted by maket makers normally means you are trading illiquid share options or trying to enter say NAB pre dividend date.

To rely on software to determine a strategy for you on xyz share means 
1/ you havent done your homework on that share 
2/ the magic stratgey is way to complex to begin with

Keeping it simple makes so much sense especially if the trades start to go against you!!!


----------



## positivecashflow (5 December 2004)

> does anyone known or bought a software for trading options? If yes, what's your opinion. The software its called OPTIONETIC



Are you talking about Advanced Get, OptionGear or Optionetics Platinum?

Cheers,

J.


----------

